# Planswift-Take off software



## lut21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is anyone on the forum working with Planswift? 
In our company we just started using it like one month ago and rigth now we are creating our parameters data base (they call them parts and assemblies in Planswift). Has anyone been through this process, either in Planswift or any other take off program?

We are using the MPI Interior and Exterior Systems, the PDCA production rates, the paint manufacturers coverage rates and of course our own rates and coverages to adjust the numbers to a real scenario...I was just wondering is someone around here is doing the same? :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, feel free to post an intro here.
I don't think many of us here use any software, be interesting to hear how you like it.
Your site looks like you do some great work, although I had some problems viewing your pix (on Safari).


----------



## lut21 (Sep 24, 2009)

I finally did...you may want to ready at
http://www.painttalk.com/f3/how-we-roll-seattle-estimating-7031/
I explain more my estimating experience...


----------



## addajones (Sep 5, 2012)

*assemblies*

I would love to see how you set up your painting assemblies for planswift? I am having great difficulty setting them up correctly for painting. Is there a way to export or import your assemblies to take a look? I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

I use plan swift but so far only for quantities. I too would be interested in how others set the assemblies up.


----------

